# What To Do Before Getting Baby Hedgie?



## Xmsteel (Jun 23, 2010)

I already have a cage, bedding, food dish, and water bottle. What else do I need besides food and a running wheel? What should I do to get it to like being held? 

Any information would be great, thanks!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

A snuggle sack 
That way your hedgie can spend time with you while still sleeping/hiding, which is great for bonding at the beginning.
Also, a cat carrier for transportation is a good idea as well 
Oh yeah, and I forgot to add, maybe have a shirt you've worn for a day or two handy so that you can start bonding with your hedgie by getting him used to the smell (put this in the cage) right away


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Also, be sure to ask whether or not your baby will know how to use a water bottle. Some are only accustomed to water bowls, and you want to make sure the little hedgie can get enough water.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Even for hedgehogs that have used a water bottle before bowls are usually considered better. Bottles are awkward for them to drink out of, can cause broken teeth, and they can catch their tongue in it. I'm not aware of any downsides to a bowl (except maybe the water getting dirty).


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, i agree that a water bowl is better.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

a sleeping sack/igloo/tent is a good thing to get right away.


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

Xmsteel said:


> I already have a cage, bedding, food dish, and water bottle.


That's a good start, but lets make sure you're using the right stuff. What sort of cage is it? What are the dimensions? What sort of bedding are you using? What is the food?

Finding a heat source for your hedgie is pretty important too.
Heating Your Hedgehog's Cage


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Finding a good hedgie vet is great thing to do before getting your hedgie.


----------



## Xmsteel (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for everyone responding! Yes, I need to find a vet that can take care of hedgies. My cage is bedded with paper bedding (the wadded looking stuff).

It's 28x18 Inches (28 Length - 18 Width)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Somethings are covered above but this was some on the top of things I could think of:
Heating system worked out along with a thermometer to varify the temp
Lighting (12-14 hours needed on a regular cycle)
Cake Wheel
Fleece Liners
Water Bowl and Food Bowl that are heavy and not easily tipped (small crocks work well)
Hiding place like an Igloo or hedgie bag
Small blankets or fleece strips to snuggle in
A good quality cat food (recommended list great to choose from) to start off your new mix once the hedgie is settled in
Aveeno for bath time
Small toe nail clippers
Papertowel for litter area

The specific things are opinions based on what has worked great for my little guy and things I would give positive feedback on


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xmsteel said:


> Thanks for everyone responding! Yes, I need to find a vet that can take care of hedgies. My cage is bedded with paper bedding (the wadded looking stuff).
> 
> It's 28x18 Inches (28 Length - 18 Width)


That cage is way to small.


----------



## Xmsteel (Jun 23, 2010)

Also a quick question about putting a tshirt in the cage...

If i wear deodorant every day, should i put in a tshirt with the deodorant smell, or without?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Oh! I just thought of this- a good supply of paper towels and cleaning wipes to clean up the little "presents" your hedgie will leave behind.


----------



## Xmsteel (Jun 23, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Xmsteel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everyone responding! Yes, I need to find a vet that can take care of hedgies. My cage is bedded with paper bedding (the wadded looking stuff).
> ...


What is a good cage size?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think the absolute minimum recommended would be 2 square feet of open space after all accessories are put in. To me though it seems like the majority of cages here are 4sq feet and up. The space gets eatten up really quick with all the things they need in there so I'd personally go with 4sq feet or more


----------

